# axanthic albino



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

As the title says is it possible to make one? I don't know if this has been done or it sounds like a daft question but i thought it would look good if it came out the way im imagining it lol.


----------



## hugh.jones (Dec 23, 2008)

i think that is the snow. an all white snake with ruby red eyes.


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

just checked and yep your right mate. Cheers pal


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yup, Snow Ball, take an Albino, wash out the yellow until you're left with feint markings.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

hugh.jones said:


> i think that is the snow. an all white snake with ruby red eyes.


not all white...
has a feint pattern and colour


----------

